# Considering transfer to Germany but have special needs Children



## pjsp (Jan 10, 2014)

We have 2 young children (10 & 12) that have Aspergers Syndrome and are trying to understand if there is a reasonable english speaking support community in the Cologne, Bonn, or Dusseldorf areas. Also wondering if there are private schools that are capable of support. Thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

pjsp said:


> We have 2 young children (10 & 12) that have Aspergers Syndrome and are trying to understand if there is a reasonable english speaking support community in the Cologne, Bonn, or Dusseldorf areas. Also wondering if there are private schools that are capable of support. Thanks.


I am afraid that you will be struggling to find English language support and special needs education anywhere in Germany.

There is a support organisation in the area:

Autismus Köln / Bonn e.V. - Kontakt

That they do not have an English version of their web site is quite telling in itself but do try to email them - if there is anything in the area, they will know.

These people might also have information for you:

Stiftung Die Gute Hand - Stiftung Die Gute Hand

There are a few integrative state primary schools but I understand (hearsay) that it gets even more challenging to find secondary schools, which could be an issue for you as I guess that your 12-year-old would already be in secondary school, right?

There is an integrative Steiner school (German):

Michaeli Schule Köln

And another independent one (German):

Offene Schule Köln - Netzwerk Inklusive Schule 

There are a few English medium private schools in the area but you'd have to contact them individually to see what they offer. 

St.George's School

Welcome

Prima Colonia: International Peace School of Cologne

greetings : welcome : bonn international school

Home - I.B.I.S. Independent Bonn International SchoolI.B.I.S. Independent Bonn International School | Just another WordPress site

Fees are quite hefty.

Good luck!


----------



## pjsp (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you - this is very informative. I have been corresponding with BIS and it appears that they can support one but not both (different needs). Like you, they have recommended St. Andrews. We'll keep trying. Thanks again!


----------



## camping (May 12, 2014)

Hi,

Just wandering how you went with information on schooling children with Aspergers? did you make the move.

Cheers 
Camping


----------

